# Venison Ham



## bluegillman (Dec 15, 2007)

Has anyone ever cured  and smoked a venison ham?  I have one ready to cure and would like any info you might have.  Thanks for any help.

                                    Ron


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Ron,
I've cured and smoked them. Here is an old post that might help you out.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ht=venison+ham

Good luck with it and take pictures for us.


----------



## bluegillman (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Patty.  I will give it a try.  This sure is a nice sight.  I have learned alot already.

                                 Ron


----------

